# Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute



## suniboj (11. August 2015)

Hallöchen,

ich mache im Oktober den Angelschein und bin auf der Suche nach einer guten Einsteiger-/Allroundrute.

Ich habe mich schon ein wenig umgeguckt aber blicke leider nicht durch das ganze Ratensortiment :c 

Ich habe mir vorgestellt für den Anfang eine Steckrute zu kaufen mit der ich sowohl Friedfische als auch Raubfische angeln kann. Bei der Rolle habe ich an eine Rolle mit Frontbremse gedacht. Zusätzlich hätte ich gerne eine Ersatzspule damit ich für den Anfang eine 0,2mm und eine 0,3mm Schnur benutzen kann.

Es wäre nett wenn ihr mir Steckangeln, Rollen+Ersatzspule, Angelschnüre empfehlen könntet.

Mfg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*

Allroundruten gibt es nicht wirklich; der Vorstellung kommen aber bezahlbare Spinnruten in 2,7m am Nächsten. Mit ihnen lässt sich auf Grund angeln, spinnfischen mit Blech oder Wobbler und Posenangeln auf überschaubare Distanzen. Dazu eine Rolle in Dimension 2500 oder 3000 reicht aus.
Wenn man deine Preisvorstellung kennt, lässt sich konkretes vorschlagen.


----------



## suniboj (11. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*

Ok. Ich hätte jetzt so zwischen 40-60€ gerechnet.


----------



## Michael_05er (12. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*

Wo willst Du denn hauptsächlich angeln gehen, also an welchen Gewässern? Und willst Du eher Ansitzangeln oder Spinnfischen wenn es auf Raubfisch gehen soll? Welche Raubfische sollen es denn sein und welche Friedfische am liebsten?

 Als Beispiel: Wenn Du sagst "Karpfen als Friedfisch und Hecht als Raubfisch mit Köderfisch" dann empfehle ich Dir eine Karpfenrute, willst Du kleine Weißfische wie Schleien, Rotaugen etc. und Barsche, dann eher eine Matchrute usw. Nur bei "Kleine Weißfische und Waller" wird's schwierig 
 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (12. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*

Moin, zwei meiner ältesten ruten habe ich mir als jugendlicher zu dem selben zweck gekauft. Zwei D.A.M. Tele Allround mitm wurfgewicht 30-60 gr. ,3m lang. Diese ruten habe ich heut an die zwanzig jahre später noch als aalruten in gebrauch. Gefangen hab ich mit denen hechte zander karpfen forellen etc... Alroundiger gehts eigentlich garnicht mehr  
Daher meine empfehlung, zwei tele ruten mit nem wg von 30-60 bei 3 m länge!

Preislich sollte das kein problem darstellen, die auswahl ist auf dem sektor recht gross. 

Grüsse


----------



## suniboj (12. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*

Hatte jetzt gedacht, dass ich an Seen oder an langsam fließenden Gewässern angeln gehe.

Als Zielwische dachte ich da jetzt an Aal, Barsch, Hecht, Karpfen und evtl. noch Forelle. Ich finde das Posenfischen sowie das Spinnfischen interessant. Ich denke aber mal, dass es keine Kombination aus Posenangel und Spinnangel geben wird aufgrund des WG.


----------



## Andal (12. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*

DAM Nanoflex wahlweise in 270 (wenn mehr Spinnfischen angesagt ist, oder 300 (besser fürs Posenfischen. Da hast du alles, was du haben willst.

http://www.angelplatz.de/dam-nanoflex-2-70m-20-50g--aa0649


----------



## Michael_05er (12. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*

Ich hätte auch an eine Spinnrute von 2,7-3m mit einem Wurfgewicht von 40g oder 50g gedacht. Damit ist für den Anfang so einiges machbar. Dazu eine Rolle in 3000er Größe mit einer Spule geflochtener und einer Spule Monofil. 
 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## suniboj (12. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*

Ok ich danke euch. Denke ich werde mich dann mal nach einer 3m Spinnrute mit einem WG von 20-50g entscheiden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*

Was Andal schreibt, 3m ist die Untergrenze zum entspannten Posenfischen vom Ufer, 3,60m sind viel besser, aber beim spinnen geht es bis 3m noch ganz gut. Beim Distanz-Grundangeln ist die Länge auch wichtig zum Schnuraufnehmen.


----------



## pohlk (12. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*

Und noch ein anderer Vorschlag:

Shimano Vengeance BX Sea Bass
Die gibt es in 2,40m und entweder 10-50g Wg oder 20-60g Wg.

Ich habe sie mir selber aufgrund des günstigen Preises geholt und weil sie sehr leicht ist.
Und ich bin total zufrieden. (bekommt man für unter 35 €)

Für den schmalen Taler deckt die Rute sehr viel ab.
Ich nutze sie zum Jiggen, Drop shot angeln, Spinnen und Blinkern.
Alles andere geht mit Sicherheit auch.

Wenn es keine 3m Rute sein muss, dann solltest Du sie dir mal anschauen.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Andal (12. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*

240 cm. Das ist doch absolut unbrauchbar zum Posenfischen und genau das will er aber machen!


----------



## Taxidermist (12. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*



> Ok. Ich hätte jetzt so zwischen 40-60€ gerechnet.





> Es wäre nett wenn ihr mir Steckangeln, Rollen+Ersatzspule, Angelschnüre empfehlen könntet


Ich überlege schon ne ganze Weile was man für das Budget empfehlen könnte?
Mir fällt nur ein zu warten, bis bei Aldi oder Lidl wieder Angelgeräte im Angebot sind, oder die Eltern/Oma/Opa um ne Finanzspritze anzufragen!
Ich bin beileibe selbst kein Geldscheixxer, aber für den minimalen Etat eine komplette Kombo, die dann noch das ganze Fischartensortiment abdecken soll und noch Spinnfischen, sowie Ansitzen?

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*

Jürgen das geht, zumindest ausreichend um was zu fangen. :q
Mit einer schon skizzierten schweren Forellenrute, typisch hatte Balzer da etliche Seatrout 3,15m 2tlg 15-45g, die können alles, sind aber keine echten Spezialisten, keine leichten "Profi"-Forellenanglerstecken.  
Alternativ werden ja gerne die neuen DAM Nanoflex genannt, die mich direkt mal neugierig machen auf Low-Budget. 

Daran eine 4000er Ryobi Ecusima oder gleichartige Spro Passion und vieles geht damit.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*



> Alternativ werden ja gerne die neuen DAM Nanoflex genannt, die mich direkt mal neugierig machen auf Low-Budget.
> 
> Daran eine 4000er Ryobi Ecusima oder gleichartige Spro Passion und vieles geht damit.



Das wäre eine richtig brauchbare Kombo, die DAM Rute hat ja Andal schon vorgeschlagen.
Nur nach meiner Rechnung sind das ca.60€ für die Rolle und noch mal ca. 60€ für die Rute, Schnur sollte ja auch noch auf die Rolle, sowie die Ersatzspule!

Ansonsten bin ich voll bei dir, damit kann man schon etwas anfangen und auch Freude dran haben, nur das Budget reicht trotzdem nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*

60 forall wird in der Tat zu knapp.
Mit 2x ab 40 € für die Großteile und 2x 5€ für Monofil kann man bei ein bischen Angebotsstöbern schon hinkommen, und noch darunter taugt dann zuwenig.

Rolle geht schon mal:
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/1084970_-passion-fd-740-spro.html

Nanoflex ist auch bei ebay 56€ 2,70m 62€ 3,00m , vlt. gibts noch günstiger.

Auch gut und robust:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-Rute-...OUT-310-neu-/111355951627?hash=item19ed54fa0b

Bei den Versandkosten kann man noch sparen, wenn es vom selben Shop kommt.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*



> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-Rute-M...item19ed54fa0b
> 
> Bei den Versandkosten kann man noch sparen, wenn es vom selben Shop kommt.



Bei der Rute ist der Versand sogar kostenlos!
Trotzdem wird es alles in allem, mindestens einen Hunderter kosten.
So ich höre jetzt mal auf mit meiner kleinlichen Rechnerei, wollte auch nur aufzeigen, dass es auch mit günstigem, trotzdem brauchbarem Material, einfach nicht zum Taschengeldtarif geht.
Die (naiven) Ansprüche daran, was das Material gefälligst alles so zu leisten hat, sind jedenfalls meistens (zu) hoch!

Jürgen


----------



## Michael_05er (13. August 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Einsteigerrute*

Wenn es günstiger sein muss, kannst Du z.B. hier im board die Kleinanzeigen beobachten und auf ein passendes Angebot warten. Ist halt ein wenig Glücksspiel dabei, wann da etwas reinkommt...


----------

